# CF Lamp any good?



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey there

Just wondering, Are CF Lamp any good in growing aquarium plants? I always notice them having a 50/50 lamps configuration. I have one laying around while I was looking for a New unit to buy and was pondering about this. Just a thought. If it's any good in growing aquarium plants, which CF lamp should I look at getting for the unit. My unit houses Two 4 Pin CF Lamps. I believed right now my CF lamp within the unit is for saltwater? All it says on the CF Lamp is 32watts 50/50 SmartLamp. When turned on, looks like it's a little blueish green.

Thanks if you can help.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

What size is your tank? That will determine a lot in regards to watts.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Chomps said:


> What size is your tank? That will determine a lot in regards to watts.


It's going to be a small tank, perferrably a 20-30gallon. There won't be a any Piranhas in there. Just plants. I have a tank growing Java Moss at the moment and I would like to start another tank just because I like to. LOL.

And was just wondering if CF Lamps are any good to growing plants. I do know that JBJ makes a 36watts Daylight 6,500K Lamp for my CF Fixture. Since my current CF lights are 50/50, which doesn't help with any plant growth. I thought if CF lamps are good for growing plants, I could get the JBJ Daylight 6,500k 36watts x 2 CF Lamp as a growing light. Either that or I go buy a whole new set of lights.

Probably would be growing low level to mid level plants.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah Compact flourescents will grow plants. 50/50 bulbs are for saltwater tanks. I'd go w/ anywhere between 6500k and 10000k lamps. A good combo is two bulbs w/ different k ratings such as 6500k/10000k or 6700k/10000k or - like I said - anywhere in between. If you go w/ just one color your tank will either look yellow, purple, blue, red, rather than having a good mix of either. A range of k (color) is best for viewing and plant response.

Wattage is relative to the plants you have and whether or not you have CO2, Not necessarily to tank size in this instance. Wattage is more important when determining what plants you'll have and how you dose ferts and CO2.


----------

